# Watching the forum numbers...



## webbie (Sep 4, 2012)

Always interesting at this time of year!

I just noticed over 400 on the forum......for the first time this season.


----------



## fossil (Sep 4, 2012)

Returning to spawn.


----------



## Dix (Sep 4, 2012)

Or swimmin' up river for the first time


----------



## webbie (Sep 4, 2012)

17 times now we've been up that river...


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 5, 2012)

we are legion, safety in numbers, don't get a moguay wet, 'tis the season..............a least one of these cliche` applies.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't get too much of a good thing...


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I have noticed the number of low count posters on the rise.  And the return of some seasoned ones as well.  Craig, it looks like you might get to go out for pizza two times a week, now.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder if there is some kind of report that will tell you (of people who actually post) the average number of years they hang around. I know there are some die-hards who come back year after year, but I wonder if there is a large number of people who come for a few months before getting their stove and then never come back, etc.

I like numbers, just tossing it out there.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Yeah, I have noticed the number of low count posters on the rise.  And the return of some seasoned ones as well.  Craig, it looks like you might get to go out for pizza two times a week, now.



Craig is loaded and we all know it...lol


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Craig is loaded and we all know it...lol


 
This early in the day?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 5, 2012)

HA!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

lol.  I'm a relative newb on here, I can't seem to get off of this damm site for more that a couple hours!  Just makes me feel good that I am not the only woodburning-nutjob on the planet......


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> lol. I'm a relative newb on here,


 
Unless you can remember hearthnet.net - your all newbs.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Unless you can remember hearthnet.net - your all newbs.


 Yeah, I don't remember that.  I'm definately a newb!


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, I don't remember that. I'm definately a newb!


 
Scotty - that is the beauty of this place.  Your very first post can bring just as much info, enlightenment or entertainment as the next dudes 10,000th post.  Maybe more, since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Scotty - that is the beauty of this place. Your very first post can bring just as much info, enlightenment or entertainment as the next dudes 10,000th post. Maybe more, since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


 you hit the nail on the head, brother!


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to send telegraphs to Craig. We called it Hearthgraph and advertised in the back of Mad Magazine.


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

I still have the "Fur Trappers" swim suit calender with Craigs first advertisement selling stick matches.

Okay, okay...I digress.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> ...since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Scotty - that is the beauty of this place. Your very first post can bring just as much info, enlightenment or entertainment as the next dudes 10,000th post. Maybe more, since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


 
You said crusty and old in one sentence...that there is funny....


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


>


The "other people", Bro...the "Other people".


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, I don't remember that.  I'm definately a newb!



Dont forget... The most "Liked" Newb. 

Thats gotta say something


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> lol. I'm a relative newb on here, I can't seem to get off of this damm site for more that a couple hours! Just makes me feel good that I am not the only woodburning-nutjob on the planet......


Were all gathered here in one place, but scattered all over the country at the same time. I couldnt keep my My 6 year old son out of the campfire at the river this labor day so i guess its hereditary as well.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Dont forget... The most "Liked" Newb.
> 
> Thats gotta say something


 Well, maybe it just goes to show my crazy thoughts and ideas aren't as crazy as I though they were!  Either that or we're ALL crazy.


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well, maybe it just goes to show my crazy thoughts and ideas aren't as crazy as I though they were! Either that or we're ALL crazy.


 
I am voting for the latter.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Were all gathered here in one place, but scattered all over the country at the same time. I couldnt keep my My 6 year old son out of the campfire at the river this labor day so i guess its hereditary as well.


 That's a classic!  I'm the same way with all three of my kids!  The 14 year old is a burn anaylizer (he tries out EVERYTHING that's around, just to see how it burns.  The 12 year old is the most responsible one, he can start fires with flint and steel already!  My 7 year old daughter, now she's the one who's gotta be out there with her daddy no matter what he's doing.  She'll help me split wood all day long, never tiring of it.  Plus she loves cooking on the pit!  Gotta be hereditary!!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> I am voting for the latter.


 Yeah, I'm saying that too, if for nothing else it makes ME feel better!!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't drink (I don't not drink, I'm just not that into it)
I don't smoke.
I don't do drugs.
I don't gamble.

As of this spring I have an addiction:  Firewood.

I'm just glad I'm not the only person obsessed with something that last year I would have thought was insane!


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 5, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> I don't drink (I don't not drink, I'm just not that into it)
> I don't smoke.
> I don't do drugs.
> I don't gamble.
> ...


I am obsessed with all of that


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel like I have been here forever


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont have alot of time on here and alot of the time I just lurk to get a laugh and get caught up with whats going on.  Best forum I have ever seen hands down...great bunch of people and not all the bull you see on others...  Will be here as long as I am able.  Keep the fires burning guys....


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 6, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> I dont have alot of time on here and alot of the time I just lurk to get a laugh and get caught up with whats going on. Best forum I have ever seen hands down...great bunch of people and not all the bull you see on others... Will be here as long as I am able. Keep the fires burning guys....


 
As it has been said . . . it doesn't matter how long you've been here or how short a time you've been here . . . all are welcome . . . and all viewpoints are pretty well tolerated unless it's something that is just plain stupidly dangerous . . . fortunately folks espousing viewpoints that are dangerous don't tend to stick around . . . theys jest kinda goooo awey & spoo ther nonsensicale ramblins lsevhere.  (Sorry . . . inside joke.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 6, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> I don't drink (I don't not drink, I'm just not that into it)
> I don't smoke.
> I don't do drugs.
> I don't gamble.
> ...


 
I'll up the ante.

I don't drink alcohol (other than a very occasional Woodchuck).
I don't smoke.
I don't do drugs.
I don't gamble.
I don't drink coffee.
I don't watch a lot of TV.
I don't run around on my wife . . . heck, I try to avoid running whenever possible.

There's not much left to me other than obsessing over firewood.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I don't drink coffee.


 
If I didn't drink coffee I would be intolerable, okay, more intolerable...


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoot, I make y'all look like saints.
-I drink quite frequently, but not usually very much in one sitting.
-I smoke my pipe and when the time is right I break out a nice cigar and Scotch.
-I watch a ton of TV, I say it's because I work with children and need to be able to "relate." I really just like Cartoons (shhh, don't tell people that).
-Coffee? Heck yeah, I get my fair share of caffeine through coffee, cappuccinos, energy drinks, and diet soda.
-Drugs? Does a buttload of advil and/or aleve count? cause I'm not getting younger and joints have been killing me of late.If not OTC drugs, then see caffeine above.
-As for running around on my wife, well, you've seen her. Even if I wanted to, I certainly couldn't do any better. Why on earth would you rent a Festiva when you have a nice Ferrari in the garage?


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 7, 2012)

Did I miss something, or are you keeping your wife in the garage? No, wait......you have a FERRARI?!
I hate when I come in late.
Oh, oh....I get it now. N/M


----------



## Dix (Sep 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> Scotty - that is the beauty of this place. Your very first post can bring just as much info, enlightenment or entertainment as the next dudes 10,000th post. Maybe more, since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


 
I resemble that remark !!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> -As for running around on my wife, well, you've seen her. Even if I wanted to, I certainly couldn't do any better. Why on earth would you rent a Festiva when you have a nice Ferrari in the garage?


I havnt seen her but ill take your word. Could never figure guys with drop dead wives get caught with the skankiest of temps.
As for booze ,got a full sized bar in the man cave,Barrel of cream ale on tap at all times,once had over 100 dif bottles of whiskey,rum.brandy,gin, teq,ect till my son had a huge party while i was away on vacation, but i dont drink every day. usually just 2 times a week, weekdays and weekends, and only two time of day,daytime and nighttime(just kidding)
NO drugs unless aspirin is included. No gambling Only addiction is wood burning and wife pleasing. Got one of those ferraris myself. Oh and I left out good music (vietnam era stuff).


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I havnt seen her but ill take your word. Could never figure guys with drop dead wives get caught with the skankiest of temps.
> Got one of those ferraris myself.


I'm with both of you guys. Why on earth would a man make a commitment to a beautiful woman and then go run around on her. Not gonna happen in this house....I love my wife and kids more than life itself....
.


----------



## gmule (Sep 8, 2012)

Another newbie here I mostly lurk sucking up all of the knowledge I can get. 
If only I could make a purty stack like the rest of you.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

gmule said:


> Another newbie here I mostly lurk sucking up all of the knowledge I can get.
> If only I could make a purty stack like the rest of you.


I'm a relative newbie too.  We have a good brotherhood here, everyones input helps! (So do pictures!)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

Lookin good scotty ,We all the eye candy we can get here in the can.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2012)

Gotta love a Blonde... Love of my Life


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Gotta love a Blonde... Love of my Life



She's a doll, Dex!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> She's a doll, Dex!



You have a beautiful family yourself, Scott. 

I am thankful everyday for my Wife and Kids. They put up with quite a bit of Yit (Firewood, Saws, Pellets, Stoves, more Firewood)    But they cant ever say they are Cold in the Winter


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

Cant compete with you young guys anymore so heres a when we met pic (she still looks young at 47 pic is 27) me not so much


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cant compete with you young guys anymore so heres a when we met pic (she still looks young at 47 pic is 27) me not so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty lady right there, too!  And remember Seasoned Oak,  we're only as old as you feel/act. That's why I act like a teenager! !


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cant compete with you young guys anymore so heres a when we met pic (she still looks young at 47 pic is 27) me not so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your daughter (Avatar) looks just like your Wife.. 

My Wife was 25 in the pic, 29 now.  

Age is something that happens to all. I am looking forward to my older years and grandchildren. I like to think I am a great Father for my Children (the 10 yr old says so  the 16 month old, not yet) and I hope I can be half the Grandfather that I had (Dads side). He did so much with me when I was young and had such an influence on my life. Good man, Hard worker, and great Fisherman! Between him and my Father, I knee I wanted to grow up and have kids. So I could provide for and do the same things they did. 

Family is so important. They make it all worth it!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Gotta love a Blonde... Love of my Life


 
Hollywood aint got nothin on u guys married to models. Im still wondering what she(mine) saw in me an why shes still stickin with me for so long.17Yrs so far(glad she is)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

That little girl (avatar) is 16 now and turnin heads,givin me grey hairs. Got a 8 yr old that looks just like her and a 6 Yr old son (future god of fire) Also have a 30 Yr old son from former life whose also a wood stover. love em all more than ever.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't have a pic of her by herself 40 years ago. Some guy parked his self in the pic with her.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Well finally a pic of the brown haired girl.....what a great looking couple BB...


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 8, 2012)

You have colored pictures from when you were young? I'm kinda serprised! Lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> You have colored pictures from when you were young? I'm kinda serprised! Lol


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> You have colored pictures from when you were young? I'm kinda serprised! Lol



LMFAO Danno..your getting banned...


----------



## fossil (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

fossil said:


> View attachment 73383


 Beautiful lady right there too, Rick.  I can easily see in your faces you were soul mates.  I personally believe that she's looking down on you right now, I like to think that.


----------



## fossil (Sep 8, 2012)

Just one more.  San Diego 1992.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

fossil said:


> Just one more. San Diego 1992.
> View attachment 73384


 great couple, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

BB You mean she put up with you for 40 Years? Better name her Wonder woman. I should be so lucky. 40 Years Hmmmm She should be eligible for parole by now, at least time served. Glad we all found keepers.Shes a doll (who was that lucky guy in the pic?)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

fossil said:


> Just one more. San Diego 1992.


Good lookin couple there fossil ,I can tell you were very happy by those Giant Smiles, some nice memories there, just how did all us wood stovers get models for wives? Im not near as handsome as you guys .Guess the ladies like guys choppin wood in flannel shirts.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 10, 2012)

fossil said:


> View attachment 73383


 
This post made me happy and sad . . . at the same time. Sad to know that your soul mate is gone for now . . . but happy to see just how much in love you guys were as you can truly see it in the photos . . . and a bit sad to know that for many of us who have been lucky enough to meet and marry our soul mate in life that this too will be all of our fates eventually when one or other goes before the other.

I still think of you from time to time Rick . . . and hope things continue to get better with each day . . . each week . . . each month.


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 73377
> 
> Don't have a pic of her by herself 40 years ago. Some guy parked his self in the pic with her.


you looked better with grey hair....


Gave you that Boss look...


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2012)

I would like to post a pic, but I have promised not to post a pic of her if she does the same (facebook junky).

You all are very lucky - beautiful families.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 10, 2012)

don't worry jags, here she is:
[imghttp://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d183/diginut/tankchair1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 10, 2012)

dag nabbit:


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2012)

Baaahaha!

Close - but no.  You got the pretty blond part right, but she is more than 20 something.


----------



## pen (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's a shot of the lucky guy and poor lady this spring at a wedding.



Here's one with offspring 1 and 2 last Halloween. 




Here's a flashback shot of us back when I still had a girlfriend, in the 90's.




pen


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2012)

what friendly looking peoples in these pics...so nice. I take most of the pics, so I'm never in them, and because I take the pics, I mostly just got pics of my wife's butt....so, not so much to share.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 11, 2012)

My lovely business manager and inspiration


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2012)

...and WHATA voice.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My lovely business manager and inspiration


 
word of advice...do not tell your wife about your business manager, btw, I didn't suggest that, Jags did, in case anyone asks..


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> ...and WHATA voice.


 
That's a fact.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 11, 2012)

In 2 short years since I took that photo (in the Keys, Thanksgiving week), my beard had gone close to 1/2 silver. The wife counts 2 grays on her head. (I think she's going to look great as she goes gray)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 11, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> what friendly looking peoples in these pics...so nice. I take most of the pics, so I'm never in them, and because I take the pics, I mostly just got pics of my wife's butt....so, not so much to share.


Pics or it didnt happen. Ha ha


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how this became a picture thread, but. Here's Mr and Mrs Flatbedford on May 17, 2003.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2012)

Cuz behind every succesful wood burner is a good woman FBF and we know how to pic em . Closeups  FB or it didnt happen


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm not sure how this became a picture thread...


 
Scotty's fault, he started it clear back at post #39.  Nice pic of you & Mrs Flatbedford...I remember seeing pics and hearing some of the story of your arrival (?) Or was it your departure (?) by boat on the occasion of your wedding...very cool.  Rick


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll have to get clearance for a closeup.

Fossil, That was arrival by retired NYPD Launch 5. We were involved in the Coast Guard Auxiliary at the time.
http://www.launch5.com/


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, I remember now...what a way to make your entrance!  Rick


----------



## webbie (Sep 12, 2012)

How many pics do ya want of me in a Leisure suit with her?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> How many pics do ya want of me in a Leisure suit with her?


Lol, Webbie.  At least ONE, make it a good one!


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> How many pics do ya want of me in a Leisure suit with her?


 
Um...zero.


----------



## webbie (Sep 12, 2012)

fossil said:


> Um...zero.


 
Your loss. She is pretty.


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> Your loss. She is pretty.


 
I know, I've seen her.  Post all the pics of her you want...it's just you in a leisure suit I can do without.


----------



## webbie (Sep 12, 2012)

fossil said:


> I know, I've seen her. Post all the pics of her you want...it's just you in a leisure suit I can do without.


 
I don't think I can handle it being public! Someone is gonna take it and use it to deface me all over the interweb!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Sep 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> I don't think I can handle it being public! Someone is gonna take it and use it to deface me all over the interweb!


AWWWE, QUIT BEING A WUSS AND PUT IT UP ALREADY!  Cousin Eddie!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> How many pics do ya want of me in a Leisure suit with her?


I got some of those leisure suits ,dont know why im keepin em,nostalgia i guess, think ill put in the wood stove at some point.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 12, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I got some of those leisure suits ,dont know why im keepin em,nostalgia i guess, think ill put in the wood stove at some point.


 
Hey, you don't want to burn a leisure suit. That's like burning 4 tires!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey, you don't want to brun a liesure suit. That's like burning 4 tires!


Probably block the chimney and ruin my reburn chamber.


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I got some of those leisure suits ,dont know why im keepin em,nostalgia i guess, think ill put in the wood stove at some point.


 
One word, my young friend...*eBay*.  Trust me, I know from personal experience that there are people out there who will go into a frenzy bidding against one another for your "junk".  It's fun, profitable, and empties the closets of all that old stuff you'll never use again.  There is a buyer for everything.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2012)

fossil said:


> One word, my young friend...*eBay*. Trust me, I know from personal experience that there are people out there who will go into a frenzy bidding against one another for your "junk". It's fun, profitable, and empties the closets of all that old stuff you'll never use again. There is a buyer for everything.


They are in perfect condition,im not sure i even wore em once!


----------



## webbie (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang, can't find leisure suit larry! It's pretty bad anyway - trust me. Although, as a hippie, I always preferred anything to the BiznessMan Suit.

I am amazed at how few pics I have of the wifey and I......plenty of me, plenty of her, plenty of the kids, folks, etc.....but I guess someone was always taking the damn pic! This was probably taken by the photog at one of those Pocono Resorts we may have escaped to for a weekend.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> Scotty - that is the beauty of this place. Your very first post can bring just as much info, enlightenment or entertainment as the next dudes 10,000th post. Maybe more, since some of us are turning into crusty old curmudgeons.


I was a young and an incredibly handsome man before I got here. Now, I'm older, arms are scarred from drunken stove loading, my back and knees are twisted pretzels of knots, blown tendons, and bridal spinal disks from moving over 2,000lbs of stoves across 1,500 miles, my clothing is covered in soot and charred burn holes from obsessively adjusting splits in a box of fire, I walk with a hunch from carrying untold amounts of firewood, and I have developed obsessive compulsive disorder when it comes to keeping the house ridiculously warm. Just one more split before I go to bed. Just one more.

But, with the right amount of liquor, I can still convince anyone that I'm incredibly handsome. It just takes more liquor than it used to...


----------



## jharkin (Sep 13, 2012)

Great thread!!

I'll play, here are my 3 favorite people.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 13, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Great thread!!
> 
> I'll play, here are my 3 favorite people.



Nice lookin' family, J


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife and I are very tall with freakishly long arms!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cuz behind every succesful wood burner is a good woman FBF and we know how to pic em . Closeups FB or it didnt happen


 
How very true . . . whether it's the patience with the significant other in not saying anything while we spend untold hours scrounging or cutting, splitting, stacking wood, etc. . . . whether it's the significant other helping to run the woodstove while we're away (or sound asleep) . . . or whether it's the significant other helping to cut, split or stack the wood . . . running the woodstove is much easier and more successful in my mind when you have two people working together.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 13, 2012)

Funny because when I installed the stove a while back, dear wifey threw a fit!  She grew up in a home that heated exclusively with wood (an old smokedragon) and she was convinced that our house would stink like smoke, just as her house did growing up.  She literally CRIED when I installed the EPA stove, she absolutely did not want it.  Fast forward to the present, shed probably SHOOT me if I took it out!  She absolutely LOVES the heat and the cozy factor, and virtually NO smoke smell EVER!!   And to ice the cake, she's a great firetender.......she's got more scars on her arms from the loading the stove than I do!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Funny bcasue when I installed the stove a while back, dear wifey threw a fit! She grew up in a home that heated exclusively with wood (an old smokedragon) and she was convinced that our house would stink like smoke, just as her house did growing up. She literally CRIED when I installed the EPA stove, she absolutely did not want it. Fast forward to the present, shed probably SHOOT me if I took it out! She absolutely LOVES the heat and the cozy factor, and virtually NO smoke smell EVER!! And to ice the cake, she's a great firetender.......she's got more scars on her arms from the loading the stove than I do!!


 
... insert sexist remark about wimminfolk here.

My loverly bride does not split/stack wood. She will occasionally stoke the fire. I still make out good in the deal- I like doing that stuff, and we have a fairly "traditional" division of labor, which suits us both quite well.


----------



## webbie (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems like I have a lot of pics where she looks like this...in one way or another......


If she sees this, I'm probably in trouble.....but I like preggie pics.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2012)

Normally my wife doesn't like me taking or posting her picture anywhere . . . but I guess I can make an exception.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 13, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Normally my wife doesn't like me taking or posting her picture anywhere . . . but I guess I can make an exception.


 
Jake,
You lost some weight! Looking good.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's Mrs. Flatbedford last summer.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Jake,
> You lost some weight! Looking good.


 
You noticed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 13, 2012)

I see you got permission,lookin good!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 13, 2012)

Clearance is a better word than permission.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats yur story and yur stickin to it....................i understand!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 13, 2012)

Not only is Mrs Flatbed drop dead gorgeous but she is also one of the nicest gals you will ever meet.


----------



## Gary_602z (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, here she is and the first wiseguy that says she is a dog gets beaned with a hunk of cottonwood!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 13, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> Okay, here she is and the first wiseguy that says she is a dog get beaned with a hunk of cottonwood!


I'm not saying she looks like a dog, Gary........but she could probably use a little trimming on her beard....... 


Nice pooch, BTW!  Kinda looks like my cousin's labradoodle......


----------



## fossil (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a PolarDoodle...I have a friend up north who has one.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 13, 2012)

Meet Isaiah (5) and Quinn (2).
You have to keep the house toasty when you never wear clothes...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 14, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> Okay, here she is and the first wiseguy that says she is a dog gets beaned with a hunk of cottonwood!
> View attachment 73809


 


Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm not saying she looks like a dog, Gary........but she could probably use a little trimming on her beard.......


 
Good luck Gary.  I hear Scotty's a tough character.


----------

